# Too tall for pony??



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

So, I found a pony I like 

Normally, I would look at horses only over 15hh..

BUT.. i found one that sounds awesomely perfect!

She is only 13.2hh though..
But, she is percheron cross welsh pony, so she is super stock and heavy set/big boned.

I am about 5'8", I am only 13 yrs old, so I will prob be growing more.. hopefully i stop soon!! lol
Also, I weigh about 150 pounds (i know, horrible!!)
I am trying to lose weight.. so hopefully i will weigh alot less 


Do you think that she is too short, or is it okay?

I would only be using my horse for trails, pleasure riding.. swimming 

Maybe a bit of barrel racing 

Thanks and let me know!! xD


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump... anyone?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Some would say you are going to outgrow your horse in a few years and will want a larger horse. Personally I think whatever you are comfortable with and what your horse is physically capable of. Icelandic horses are known for being small in stature but large in heart. They are the only horse allowed in Iceland so people of all statures ride them. I am under-horsed on Vida but I make sure I let her have regular rest time when we are out for more than an hour or 2. 
If you are looking at barrel racing it may be best to look at a larger horse with some QH in it.

Icelandic horse see how small it looks-


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How heavy is the horse? I have seen some her size that weighed more than your average QH and some that weighed the same as a large dog. It would probably be okay but you need to consider how much more you will probably grow. By the time you're 18, you will probably be around 6 ft tall and that would be too tall for her. Not that it would be detrimental to her health IMHO, it would just look way funny.

BTW: I took my last growth spurt at 19 after I went to college. LOL.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish you had a picture of it... I am not sure. I'm 5'2" and can get away with riding a 13.2 pony, one of my QH's is 14.2 and I look fine on him. You are 6 inches taller then me... but then again, you said the pony is really stocky. You don't have a pic do you? I think you are fine.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My friend is 5'10.

Here she is on my 14 welsh cob/haflinger mare

































And her on my 13.3h Arab/somethingorother


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Yeah, the wider the horse is, they make the rider's legs look not quite so long.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

vidoloco = thanks for the information xD This pony is used on trails and stuff.. and she has men riding her.

She looks exactly the same as a full percheron, except alot shorter and cuter ;P

smrobs = I'm not quite sure of her weight.. prob around 900-1000lbs?
Here is her ad with pictures = http://horsetopia.horse-for-sale.org/classifieds/ad399653

I'm not quite sure when I'll stop growing.. my mom stopped in gr.7.. im going into gr.8

Ohh! Thanks for all the pictures! she is taller than me, and she even looked fine on that light build arab 



I hate being tall!! I wanna be short so i can ride ponies 

Haha.. I dont think it really matters how retarded it looks 
I wouldn't be showing or anything..

I think ponies could be good for barrels  nothing competitve wise.. but maybe a couple low level shows for fun 

I wonder if ponies would be good for western pleasure 

Thanks again


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, those pix in the ad really give me an idea of what we are looking at. As wide and heavy as she is, I bet she would work fine for you. Very cute girl. Tall people with long legs have to be worried about the thin narrow horses, they make your legs looks like they hang forever. I bet she would be good for anything you want to do with her.

Be thankful you are tall. I am 5'5 and I have to climb on the counters to reach the top shelf in the kitchen cabinets. Plus, I have hell trying to get my saddle on anything much taller than 15.2; and I like tall horses. LOL.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you smrobs 
I'm glad you think she's big enough !
xD
haha. yeah, I have to ride stocky horses.. I hate riding skinny horses! lol

your perfect height! haha 
I love ponies, and I'm gonna be waay to big when I get older ;P

haha.. the way things work 
tall people like ponies, short people like tall horses.. haha

Thanks for your help 
I emailed the owner, asking if I could see a full body shot


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I would say try her out, get some pics of you on her and repost.. but most likely you will know how she feels once you get on her and ride...very cute, bet it would be fine for what you want to do


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Vernon! Haha I lived in Kelowna for about 12 years. I was just there, nasty about the fires hey? My aunts house may go down 

Anyway, 
Everyone thinks you might grow more, you know, there is the chance you may not!

I stopped growing (At a measly 5'4  ) when I was 14! (And my parents are taaalllll. ) It may be the same for you. But the fact is, you can't know....
So you got to consider how comfortable you will be on that pony if you do grow another 4" or so. And how comfortable she will be.

Personally, I like to ride tall horses (Even though I'm short ) But some little horses ride like big ones. Ya know?

Anyway, she sure is cute!

Um, and do you know of any other websites that list horses for sale or lease in BC?  ... I'm not so seriously looking..


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, I will have to go try her out 
Its gonna feel weird at first, since Im used to riding 16'2hh and 15'2hh horses 

Ohh sweet!! I actually live between vernon and kelowna ;p
Yeah the fires suck! At least they got the other two out, but the terrace mountain fire has grown to 7000 hectares!! 

I hope I stop soon ;p
true true.. I'm not quite sure, seeing as I've never ridden a pony before.. but it'd be easy to get on  

yeah, some big horses have super choppy gaits, I hate chopiness 

Haha, yeah! She is soo adorable


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There is a lot to be said for those short wide-bodies. My 2nd horse was a short draft/pony/QH mix with big feet and a wide back. She was the most comfy horse to ride bareback and she was one of the more sure-footed horses I've ever had.
She had a trot like a buckboard though :lol:
Hard to not love a horse like that though, its not near as far to fall from them :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very true Vida, plus you can mount easily from the ground! :lol:


----------

